# Need: Simple baked flounder recipe



## choppedliver

So I gigged my first flounder last night thanks to Angus Cow Doctor. 



Watched a you tube video and filleted it in quarters down the spine ( two halves per side )



Whats your favorite quick recipe for baked flounder? 



I dont want a list of ingredients a mile long, dont care about stuffing it. Just the basics please


----------



## countryjwh

i baked 2 yesterday and an easy recipe that i use without stuffing is cut slices on the top of the fish depending on size. slice every 3 or 4 inches or so. get some butter, tony's, garlic, and a lemon ( or lemon juice ). in the slices i put the fresh garlic and i slice a lemon and also put it in the slices. i then put some butter in the slices. then i rub tonys all over it on both sides. it sounds like a bunch in the slices but it will be fine after it cooks and melts everywhere. be sure to put enough tonys on it. i then put aluminum foil over the top of the pan and cook at 325 for 30 minutes. oh so good. make sure the fish is scaled on both sides. i have also heard that if you get mayonnaise and spread it all over the flounder that it will make the crush kind of hard and keep some moisture in it, but i have yet to try it. let us know how it turns out.


----------



## choppedliver

So you dont even fillet them then Im assuming, you are just eating it scaled with skin on and picking the meat off the back bone?


----------



## countryjwh

you will be able to peel the skin right off. then on the slices, get a fork and it will pick right off the back bone. when you get all the top layer off, pull the backbone off and eat the bottom part.


----------



## Splittine

> *choppedliver (7/13/2009)*So you dont even fillet them then Im assuming, you are just eating it scaled with skin on and picking the meat off the back bone?


Best way to eat it. Whole fried or whole stuffed then baked or broiled.


----------



## Garbo

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=title style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; COLOR: #8caa9e" noWrap align=left bgColor=#ffffcc>BAKED FLOUNDER STUFFED WITH CRABMEAT</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #eeeece 1px solid"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 20px; PADDING-LEFT: 20px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 20px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #dddd9d 2px solid" bgColor=#ffffcc colSpan=2>

<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 20px; COLOR: black">1/4 c. finely chopped green pepper
1/4 c. chopped onion
1/4 c. chopped celery
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 c. butter or oil
1 c. fine bread crumbs
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 tbsp. parsley, chopped
1 (6 1/2 oz.) can crabmeat
8 (8 oz.) flounder fillets
Butter
8 tbsp. lemon juice</DIV>

<DIV style="COLOR: #772222">Simmer peppers, onions, celery and garlic in butter or oil. Remove from heat and add crumbs, eggs, pepper and parsley. Add crabmeat and toss lightly with fork. Place 2-3 tablespoons of stuffing in middle of each filet. Top with pat of butter and lemon juice. Lap ends of filet across stuffing and pin with toothpick. Place in greased baking dish and bake 25-30 minutes at 325 degrees. Place on serving dish, cover with white wine sauce, sprinkle with paprika and decorate with parsley. 

Serves 8.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Enjoy.


----------



## countryjwh

> *Splittine (7/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *choppedliver (7/13/2009)*So you dont even fillet them then Im assuming, you are just eating it scaled with skin on and picking the meat off the back bone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to eat it. Whole fried or whole stuffed then baked or broiled.
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## saltfisher1

350 degrees

season with favorite seasoning

cover/bake 25 minutes or until fish is flakes easy with fork.


----------



## choppedliver

well heck I've already filleted this sucker. I'll try that next time. For now I just put some olive oil in a baking dish, put some salt, pepper, tonys, lemon juice and butter and its pretty damn good. 



So when you eat them whole... may sound stupid but I'm assuming you gut them and cut the heads off...or no? yep, you can tel I havent done this too many times lol.:banghead


----------



## Splittine

> *choppedliver (7/13/2009)*well heck I've already filleted this sucker. I'll try that next time. For now I just put some olive oil in a baking dish, put some salt, pepper, tonys, lemon juice and butter and its pretty damn good.
> 
> So when you eat them whole... may sound stupid but I'm assuming you gut them and cut the heads off...or no? yep, you can tel I havent done this too many times lol.:banghead


Yep, cut the head off, pull out the guts, scale and enjoy. You wont cook it any other way after that unless its for a bunch of people when you need filets.


----------



## choppedliver

Ill give that a shot next time, "between the bones meat" always bothers me to throw away. Especially on a small fish. I remember going on a charter one time and the deckhand filleted them for us and when he was done I was like damn, where's the beef? Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## choppedliver

> *countryjwh (7/13/2009)*you will be able to peel the skin right off. then on the slices, get a fork and it will pick right off the back bone. when you get all the top layer off, pull the backbone off and eat the bottom part.




I was wondering if you ate the skin. Baked skin doesn't sound too appetizing. Now fried crispy, thats another story.


----------



## mmmmflounder

BAKED FLOUNDER STUFFED WITH CRABMEAT this sounds good i'll try it


----------



## choppedliver

> *countryjwh (7/13/2009)*i baked 2 yesterday and an easy recipe that i use without stuffing is cut slices on the top of the fish depending on size. slice every 3 or 4 inches or so. get some butter, tony's, garlic, and a lemon ( or lemon juice ). in the slices i put the fresh garlic and i slice a lemon and also put it in the slices. i then put some butter in the slices. then i rub tonys all over it on both sides. it sounds like a bunch in the slices but it will be fine after it cooks and melts everywhere. be sure to put enough tonys on it. i then put aluminum foil over the top of the pan and cook at 325 for 30 minutes. oh so good. make sure the fish is scaled on both sides. i have also heard that if you get mayonnaise and spread it all over the flounder that it will make the crush kind of hard and keep some moisture in it, but i have yet to try it. let us know how it turns out.


This worked well... tried this last night. Delicious! No wasted meat!


----------



## countryjwh

> *choppedliver (8/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (7/13/2009)*i baked 2 yesterday and an easy recipe that i use without stuffing is cut slices on the top of the fish depending on size. slice every 3 or 4 inches or so. get some butter, tony's, garlic, and a lemon ( or lemon juice ). in the slices i put the fresh garlic and i slice a lemon and also put it in the slices. i then put some butter in the slices. then i rub tonys all over it on both sides. it sounds like a bunch in the slices but it will be fine after it cooks and melts everywhere. be sure to put enough tonys on it. i then put aluminum foil over the top of the pan and cook at 325 for 30 minutes. oh so good. make sure the fish is scaled on both sides. i have also heard that if you get mayonnaise and spread it all over the flounder that it will make the crush kind of hard and keep some moisture in it, but i have yet to try it. let us know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This worked well... tried this last night. Delicious! No wasted meat!
Click to expand...



glad you liked it. it is very easy and now that you have done it, you will no what to add or subtract to make it better. and there is hardly ever any wasted meat.


----------

